# Exterior mansion in a very exclusive area



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Today was our 1st day here painting. We have been prepping this all season on and off. Homeowners don't want us there when they are. This part of the year they come as a weekend getaway or whenever they feel like it. I'm using duration on this one. I'm pissed because it was supposed to be a full paint job with solid stain going on shakes. But now they just want the trim done. I'd tell you what I charged but the mods get pissed. Let's just say I really gave it to em on this one.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That seems to be our issue. Customer talks about some work, we are there a couple of days and boom I need the rest of the house painted inside and out in 2 weeks.

I've been doing the same, hit them hard in the pocketbook.

They think they are helping us out by adding tons af work. They never stop to think, hey this guy may have more work already scheduled.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks bro. Yes sir. I've learned by leaving too much money on the table for too many years. After all we only get one shot at this thing called life. I'm busy, booked for the next year and a half. Things are going well. I'm very blessed to be painting in a fruitful market. The people I work for where going to wipe there a$$ with that money anyway they might as well give it to me. That's the way I look at it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seth, GORGEOUS home and setting.

Mind if I ask for some hint (or even SPECIFICS if appropriate) as to location ?

(if I had to guess, I would venture Hamptons)


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes this is on jobs lane Bridgehampton. Ny right next to ex nyc mayor Bloombergs house.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> Yes this is on jobs lane Bridgehampton. Ny right next to ex nyc mayor Bloombergs house.


Thanks

Even I am impressed that even though I never been there, I could tell


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Today was our 1st day here painting. We have been prepping this all season on and off. Homeowners don't want us there when they are. This part of the year they come as a weekend getaway or whenever they feel like it. I'm using duration on this one. I'm pissed because it was supposed to be a full paint job with solid stain going on shakes. But now they just want the trim done. I'd tell you what I charged but the mods get pissed. Let's just say I really gave it to em on this one.


I'd guess the trim package is more than half the job? From go
But when the siding got deleted I'm thinking it may have jumped to about 75%- 80% ?
Well now u got to keep the siding clean, the trim is all the work. The siding just barely anything of that price. Which isn't all that untrue IMO.
.
I don't know how but I'd now link to the other thread, the one about the detailed breakdown on the estimate. Lol this is a perfect example of why not have a breakdown?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Seth The Painter said:


> Today was our 1st day here painting. We have been prepping this all season on and off. Homeowners don't want us there when they are. This part of the year they come as a weekend getaway or whenever they feel like it. I'm using duration on this one. I'm pissed because it was supposed to be a full paint job with solid stain going on shakes. But now they just want the trim done. I'd tell you what I charged but the mods get pissed. Let's just say I really gave it to em on this one.


Might I ask why?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I charge them a premium price. I give them premium paint. Duration is my go to product for exteriors. I don't believe in putting cheap paint on paint of my jobs.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Oden said:


> I'd guess the trim package is more than half the job? From go
> But when the siding got deleted I'm thinking it may have jumped to about 75%- 80% ?
> Well now u got to keep the siding clean, the trim is all the work. The siding just barely anything of that price. Which isn't all that untrue IMO.
> .
> I don't know how but I'd now link to the other thread, the one about the detailed breakdown on the estimate. Lol this is a perfect example of why not have a breakdown?


Yes being that they are very picky about when I can be there and when not and 9000 other rules it's t and m my friend. I could really care less. Believe me we are in no rush at all. They want quality not quanity. I give them quality work and they pay me.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

daArch said:


> Thanks
> 
> Even I am impressed that even though I never been there, I could tell


Funny thing is if this house was one block south directly on the ocean 8t would be worth 10 million more. Crazy but true.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

There won't be any behr products on this one or any of my jobs. You guys gotta be kidding with me. What is this amateur hour?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> Funny thing is if this house was one block south directly on the ocean 8t would be worth 10 million more. Crazy but true.



Location, Location, Location


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

That's right daArch that's what it's all about brother


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Tell em again they didn't hear you. Lol


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice looking house. Sounds like your in a good market and a goos niche. Keep it goin! Duration is good stuff outside


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

Seth The Painter said:


> I charge them a premium price. I give them premium paint. Duration is my go to product for exteriors. I don't believe in putting cheap paint on paint of my jobs.


I dislike using cheap paint aswell... I prefer to use quality products and deliver a quality job.

Its mentality.. I like to use the best of the best.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Seth The Painter said:


> I charge them a premium price. I give them premium paint. Duration is my go to product for exteriors. I don't believe in putting cheap paint on paint of my jobs.


Would not Aura fit that category? I just plain do not like Duration, expensive or not.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes but duration is better imo. Why chrisn? I've never heard anyone say they don't like duration. Very interesting


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Exterior duration is great stuff, the interior not so much. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

True rbriggs


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

woodcoyote said:


> Nice looking house. Sounds like your in a good market and a goos niche. Keep it goin! Duration is good stuff outside


Thanks bro. I've been having fun with it this year for sure. Love it in decorators white.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Seth The Painter said:


> Yes but duration is better imo. Why chrisn? I've never heard anyone say they don't like duration. Very interesting


It was mainly the interior, when I work with(for) another painter friend of mine, I have to use what they provide and it is either super paint or duration. I would pick the sp 100% of the time if given a choice. Why?, hard to put in words. The exterior, I just found to be kind of gummy, maybe just a bad can.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

What do u like about duration ?
I honesty have maybe used it once well over ten years ago 
Just curious 
Thanks


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Exterior duration not only covers well it is very durable Phinn. I was working in a house today that I painted 4 years ago. It looks great still. 

The only other product imo that matches up as far as exterior paint is aura. Duration is way easier to paint with and a little less expensive.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

chrisn said:


> It was mainly the interior, when I work with(for) another painter friend of mine, I have to use what they provide and it is either super paint or duration. I would pick the sp 100% of the time if given a choice. Why?, hard to put in words. The exterior, I just found to be kind of gummy, maybe just a bad can.


I agree the interior duration is nothing special.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Just a quick word of caution about Duration and Aura. Both are awesome products, but only in the right application. They aren't the best choice for older homes with a lots layers of paint. Both coatings are very thick and when they dry they grip so hard on the substrate that it can cause a weak layer to lift. 

I worked on a house last year that had bubbles down to bare wood all over the house. It was a house built in the 50's and I was told by my rep that this is a known issue with Duration.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That is interesting and I have heard this 
It is somewhat hard to believe ?

Not saying I don't it's just that I like thick paint ( like my girls )


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Since this has somewhat turned into a quality paint discussion I'd say MoorGard is the shizzle.

Edit: looks like a great place to work Seth. I love me some big $$$$ homes.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> Just a quick word of caution about Duration and Aura. Both are awesome products, but only in the right application. They aren't the best choice for older homes with a lots layers of paint. Both coatings are very thick and when they dry they grip so hard on the substrate that it can cause a weak layer to lift.
> 
> I worked on a house last year that had bubbles down to bare wood all over the house. It was a house built in the 50's and I was told by my rep that this is a known issue with Duration.
> 
> ...


I have seen duration do this dozens of times on old homes. I have not seen or heard of Aura doing the same till now.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Since this has somewhat turned into a quality paint discussion I'd say MoorGard is the shizzle.
> 
> Edit: looks like a great place to work Seth. I love me some big $$$$ homes.


Yes it is


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Since this has somewhat turned into a quality paint discussion I'd say MoorGard is the shizzle.
> 
> Edit: looks like a great place to work Seth. I love me some big $$$$ homes.


That's awsome paint as well.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

https://plus.google.com/115048804737696734236
Got sabotaged by someone today.

I work for a property management company that gets me alot of work. Got a call today the owners where mad about paint spill. I went there and saw this mess. What a nightmare. We where there last week and no paint was left by us at all. Carpenters where there and window guys dunno wtf happened. I cleaned it up only to be a nice guy. Now tomorrow I gotta go back to pressure wash that bluestone.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

https://goo.gl/photos/WLPuwTvKfyg8JwDR8

Cool video I took of this place today


----------

